# Hell-o from Colorado.



## CaptainCadaver (May 14, 2011)

Hello all,
Allow me to introduce myself.
I am CaptainCadaver,Some may choose to call me by "real" name.
I wouldn't recommend it.That name is..
"Travis" yeeehgh! Frightening isn't it?
The place I call "home" is in a place by the name of Colorado.
I was born four days(Oct 27th for those of you that might have lost a finger or two building these props) before that wonderful holiday that this forum is based around.
I like to think that being born within a few days of Halloween.
My first view of the world,Was of a world full of monsters,Jack o' Lanterns,Dead leaves and Orange skies.
So naturally..Those things bring me joy and comfort like no other.
Have just always had a great love for it.
The smell of freshly unpacked latex masks and jumbo bags of candy that fill the stores around this time of year is to me what some might call "Heaven"
BIG fan of anything horror.
Music,Movies,Games,Comic,etc Love it all.
Anyway,That's enough about me.
Look forward to getting to know some of you.

Take Scare
-CC/Travis
:jol:


----------



## CreeepyCathy (Mar 28, 2009)

hey & welcome.


----------



## Lunatic (Oct 3, 2006)

Welcome to Haunt Forum Captain Cadaver!


----------



## MrGrimm (May 19, 2009)

Nice intro Captain! Welcome


----------



## Hauntiholik (May 17, 2006)

Welcome to the forum Travis :jol:


----------



## Death's Door (Mar 22, 2006)

Hello and welcome to the forum!!!!


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

Welcome to the forum


----------



## hedg12 (Jul 6, 2008)

Welcome!


----------



## SPOOKY J (Nov 20, 2009)

Hello and Welcome!


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

welcome


----------



## The Halloween Lady (Aug 18, 2010)




----------



## samhayne (Jul 3, 2008)

Welcome to the forum and go AV's go !!


----------



## Evil Queen (Mar 8, 2008)




----------



## fick209 (Aug 31, 2009)

Welcome to the forum, Captain!


----------



## pensivepumpkin (Mar 27, 2011)

welcome! October babies unite!


----------



## Acid PopTart (Oct 29, 2007)

Welcome aboard captain!


----------



## Howlinmadjack (Jul 20, 2009)

Welcome to the forum!!


----------



## Goblin (Jun 3, 2009)




----------



## ScareRookie (Aug 1, 2008)

*Welcome!!!*

Welcome to the site. I too love all of the information as well. Just so you know, I have created a new Social Group called ScareRookies. Its for new members that are either new to the haunt scene or veteran haunters to share ideas, information. The main focus was to provide a specific location of people that are new yard haunting like myself and that are eager to get started. If this is something that you find interesting feel free to join. I am in the process of trying to organize an online make it and take it. Hope you will join us and welcome!!!


----------



## Vlad (Aug 2, 2005)

Welcome Travis!


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

Welcome home Travis!


----------

